# BTOON's Slingshot Bingo



## Btoon84

Greetings fellow slingas,

I have been wanting to make another shooting video.

As of now (12:12am / 0012hrs /March 3rd 2013) I have not made this video yet.

BUT I WANT TO SOON. Here is my plan...

I wanted to make a video in which I shot 5 different soda cans with 5 different slingshots....

5 in a row type shooting from 10meters..... 5/5 @ 10m

I then got to thinking....









I should do a Slingshot Bingo.

The normal bingo card is 25 spaces.

I used the letters B-I-N-G-O to correspond with the categories:

B is for Boardcuts - this can be any boardcut slingshot

I is for self - any slingshot you have made

N is for Naturals - Any Natural Slingshot

G is for gifts and trades - any slingshot which has been given to you by another person or a slingshot you received from another person via trade

O is for Overseas or Over the Boarder - slingshots that came from a country other than your own

I figure this will be fun. It will push me to use many slingshots I don't normally use. I challenge myself to this, and anyone who wishes to try alongside me. I know everyone will not be able to complete every category. Heck, some people might not have 5 different slingshots at all much less any from another country. But there are some of us.... that have a lot of freaking slingshots! Half the fun is making the Bingo Card. Which slings are in your lineup? How many categories do you think you could fill?

Even if you can't do any 5/5 shooting at 10m, try and make your bingo card and keep practicing. Do what you can and if you don't have the number of slingshots needed to fill a category, keep at it, make more and trade more. Soon you'll have enough.

If you choose to attempt this for yourself

You must use a different slingshot within each category.

You may use the same slingshot in multiple categories but not twice in one.

Slingshots used should be referenced by including the original posting in which the sling appeared.

If you are unable to give links to slingshots used, do your best to tell us as much as you can about it.

I will be attempting each category in order. I will film my attempts and submit the results to this post.

In order to cross the square off, you must hit a 12oz soda can with that slingshot while on camera from a distance of 10m.

In order to win, you must hit 5 cans in a row with the 5 different slings in the categories.

You may play across, down/up, diagonal but keep in mind, you may not use the same sling twice within the 5/5 shoot.

For the ultimate win = BLACKOUT. Attempts can be made at different times but each category must be one continuous filmed shooting session with 5/5 can hits. Once all squares are filled = Blackout. There will be a reward for the first person to do this.

I'm trying to think of ways to add multipliers throughout the game... perhaps bonus points for different types of bandsets... ie tubes, different colors of theraband, tex latex, gum rubber, office bands... etc. Just an idea but not implemented yet. Suggestions welcomed...

I got bingo card here ( No "free space") btw

Here is my Slingshot Bingo Card









Same card but with added bandset information (I list the bandset only once, repeat slings will not have bandset listed)









The Lineups...

The Boardcuts and Self mades (B and I... I used only 6 slings to fill 2 categories)









Naturals (N)









*Photoshoot for remaining categories: TBD*









I am open to any suggestions/questions/comments and encourage you to give this a shot.

If someone suggests something beneficial to the game I will modify/add the rules accordingly.

SLING REFERENCE

All slings used have been previously posted to SSF and links to corresponding slings are provided

1st sling posted Jan 4th, 2012- http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13429-first-2-boardcuts-and-a-big-thanks/

First palmswell - *the one far left* http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14376-first-few-palmswells/

Lacewood - *4th down* http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15453-4-new-ones/

Decoupage - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15603-decoupagecollage-pfs/

Slim Pickin' - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18286-slim-pickin-zebrano/

Zebrawood Classic - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21313-zebrawood-classic/

The Martian from maomao - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16903-mi-marciano-my-et/?hl=maomao#entry198363

Chunky Orange from maomao - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16843-gift-from-maomao/?hl=maomao

Olive from Quercusuber - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17403-great-trade-with-quercusuber/?hl=btoon84

White Oak from Dayhiker - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14919-en-honor-del-senor-chepo/?hl=white

Poacher from Reecemurg -http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18207-pith-poacher-in-the-hat-multi-trade/page-12?hl=reecemurg

Beech Hybrid from Andy/AKM *4th down* http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14692-a-few-to-start-with-input-please/?hl=padauk

Quercus Super Hybrid - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17989-quercus-super-hybrid/?hl=quercusuber

Vine Maple from Sean - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16110-all-in-one-from-sean/?hl=sean

Cherry Laurel - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16538-cherry-laurel-natty/?hl=%2Bcherry+%2Blaurel

Ergorange - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17000-ergorange/?hl=ergorange


----------



## Charles

Man, what a fun project!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Sounds fun.... will join in as.best I can... nice shooters there too!


----------



## lightgeoduck

This is a Great Idea, B! A perfect on going project, and adding a mix to my shooting sessions. I am not sure if I can BLACKOUT, but I think I can make a couple of BINGOs... going to try to make my card soon...

It may take me a while , but I will get this done, and I will have fun watching others as well...

who knows, maybe this summer I can use your card to BLACKOUT. Now THAT would be cool!!!!

LGD


----------



## M.J

Ha! I'm in, for sure 
I probably have enough slingshots to pull off a blackout. The only question mark is the overseas one. I'll be keeping an eye on this project.


----------



## M.J

So one video would be five shots with five different slingshots, either all of the same type or one from each catagory?


----------



## Beanflip

I will be watching this one. Great idea!


----------



## Btoon84

Yea, you got it MJ, 5 slings under one category, or One from each category works as long as you don't repeat slings. An example on my card, I can go diagonal and not repeat a sling. I can also go across the middle with no repeats.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Very neat idea I will be watching for the video on this sucker. :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber

Wowww!!! AMAZING idea!!!!

You are one crazy, but genial dude 

Well, I'm tempted to give it a try ...at least to a bingo. And I think I have all the requirements (slingshots) to do so

How do you make your own bingo card?? Is there a deadline for this event/contest ???

Awesome my friend!!! :thumbsup:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Arturito

Yes, amazing idea ... I don't fulfill, only 2 working ss's with the same rubber ... BUT I will stay tuned, I bet it will be great !!!


----------



## Btoon84

Q good buddy, no deadline. This is up and running for a long time. No rush, not something that will get done in a day. Or maybe it will...?  I'm looking forward to your participation! As you can see I'm lucky enough to be able to use your olive fork for a couple categories! As far as the bingo card goes, I provided a link to where I found the basic bingo card. Just click it, save the image to your desktop, and print out accordingly. I brought the bingo card image into photoshop for further editing. One might be able to do one on Microsoft excell as well...


----------



## quarterinmynose

I believe I have just enough to meet the requirements .....now I need cans, and luck( or a whole lotta practice). I have a feeling this won't be easy, switching between so many slingshots and nailing it every time.


----------



## Btoon84

Awesome QIMN! Glad to have your participation. And you're right. This will not be easy. That's what makes it so dang fun!!!!!! A good challenge should be.... Challenging


----------



## Beanflip

Hmmm.......maybe.....


----------



## Btoon84

That's what I'm talking about Beanflip!!! Awesome dude! That's one heck of a who's - who for some nice slingshots man! Looks like you're all set to play! Super cool :thumbs up: Beanflip is the man. Good luck!


----------



## M.J

Great list, Beanflip!

I'm going to make one soon. I laid out a few yesterday and actually had alot of trouble narrowing it down to five Gift/Trades. Which goes to show, once again, that this place is awesome!


----------



## Btoon84

Cool MJ, glad to see you trying to put it all together, It can be tough to choose the slings, some I chose for sentiment over shootability. and you're right this place is awesome! Can't wait to see your list. If all goes well, I will be attempting bingos tomorrow :king:


----------



## LVO

Sounds like a good project for my first video.
that is , if I can hit 5 in a row!


----------



## Btoon84

looking forward to it LVO! GOOD LUCK : )


----------



## Quercusuber

Hey Btoon my friend, just a silly question??

If one has only one or two boardcuts, for example, he can participate the same?? (reducing his chances of a "Bingo", of course)

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84

Well Q, I'm sorry to say if one only has one or two boardcuts, they do not have enough slingshots for the boardcuts category. There would need to be 5. But if one had 5 naturals, they could get a bingo! In the N category. Sounds like I have to send you more boardcuts


----------



## Quercusuber

Btoon84 said:


> Well Q, I'm sorry to say if one only has one or two boardcuts, they do not have enough slingshots for the boardcuts category. There would need to be 5. But if one had 5 naturals, they could get a bingo! In the N category. Sounds like I have to send you more boardcuts


Ah,ah,ah!!!! Don't get me wrong  LOL ...But, well, for me one "Bingo" is good enough!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Sounds like a great idea for generating interest in the sport! -- Tex


----------



## Btoon84

Ok, I've tried this a few times now. Starting with category B. No warm up, and dang going 5/5 is tough. Missed on the 5th can 3 times so far! So close!! Ive also missed the 4th can a cpl times...and of course the first, second, sometimes third can... All in all though I'm excited that this is indeed.... A challenge  My best wishes to anyone thinking of trying this. *sidenote* I'd have a much easier time if I had similar bandsets on these caddys but they are indeed 5 different bandsets


----------



## lightgeoduck

Hopefully I can work on this in the near future.. I know I change up what slingshot I use and the type of rubber set as well. I feel that it can help improve ones primary set up when returning to it.... Now, BINGO, may be another story, it can either drastically improve my normal shooting routine, or flub it up.. 

Of course, I don't mind, this is a fun idea, and slingshot related, so I am going to add this to my shooting mix...

LGD



Btoon84 said:


> Ok, I've tried this a few times now. Starting with category B. No warm up, and dang going 5/5 is tough. Missed on the 5th can 3 times so far! So close!! Ive also missed the 4th can a cpl times...and of course the first, second, sometimes third can... All in all though I'm excited that this is indeed.... A challenge  My best wishes to anyone thinking of trying this. *sidenote* I'd have a much easier time if I had similar bandsets on these caddys but they are indeed 5 different bandsets


----------



## M.J

Ok, here we go!

I've got my list all made up and my card done. I managed not to repeat any slingshots and actually had trouble narrowing it down. I had to leave out some that I really wanted on there.

I was trying to get a good variety of slingshots represented, from starships to micros and high-tech boardcuts to beanshooters. I'll start videos for this once the weather improves a bit and/or I have time. Can't wait!

Here they are, they're lined up in the picture as I have them on the card, with the exception of the big starships.


----------



## Btoon84

Yay!!!! MJ, awesome dude! Very nice variety bro! We have some challenging times ahead of us buddy!  Glad you could take some time and put your card together! Weather has been very windy here past few days! Im hoping for another attempt tomorrow, Hope it warms up soon for ya. Peace!


----------



## Quercusuber

M_J said:


> Ok, here we go!
> 
> I've got my list all made up and my card done. I managed not to repeat any slingshots and actually had trouble narrowing it down. I had to leave out some that I really wanted on there.
> 
> I was trying to get a good variety of slingshots represented, from starships to micros and high-tech boardcuts to beanshooters. I'll start videos for this once the weather improves a bit and/or I have time. Can't wait!
> 
> Here they are, they're lined up in the picture as I have them on the card, with the exception of the big starships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo!.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo List.JPG


Wowww!!! Slingshot jacuzzi!!! :aahhhh:


----------



## LVO

Went out to practice this afternoon. ....... I need a lot more practice. I chose 5 to complete a BINGO across the top row. I only have one from AKM so it will pull all the duty as my O slingshot. I have a mixture of tubes and flat shooters. Was also trying to do it with different ammo for each as well. That last choice may be a bit much to bite off! We shall see. Its proving to be quite a challenge. Keep it up guys!!


----------



## Btoon84

Very cool LVO! I'm glad to hear you were out giving it a go! I too just finished a session, to no avail! I ran out of marbles this evening. So tomorrow is a wack mart day for ammo! PS I'm often choking on the 4th and 5th can. Its so exciting when you've got it with all 4.... And then you grab that last caddy.... Fire off your shot and MISS! Ahhhhhhhhhh! so close.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Btoon84 said:


> Very cool LVO! I'm glad to hear you were out giving it a go! I too just finished a session, to no avail! I ran out of marbles this evening. So tomorrow is a wack mart day for ammo! PS I'm often choking on the 4th and 5th can. Its so exciting when you've got it with all 4.... And then you grab that last caddy.... Fire off your shot and MISS! Ahhhhhhhhhh! so close.


Then try with 6 or 7 cans with the intent to get all of them... This should guarantee your 5 

LGD
edit: I know I added a smiley, but there is some truth to the humor


----------



## LVO

Here is my top row of BINGO.

B- Black Walnut from Pawpawsailor --- 3/8 steel

I- My first SS I made. - 9mm bullet

N-Oak natural from Dayhiker. square piece of steel, it was a guide block from band saw

G- Moosehunter from Adarondack Kyle - A nice rock

O-Overseas from AKM (Andy) - 12mm lead sinker(it will be wearing different bands, much stronger)


----------



## Btoon84

LVO said:


> Here is my top row of BINGO.
> B- Black Walnut from Pawpawsailor --- 3/8 steel
> I- My first SS I made. - 9mm bullet
> N-Oak natural from Dayhiker. square piece of steel, it was a guide block from band saw
> G- Moosehunter from Adarondack Kyle - A nice rock
> O-Overseas from AKM (Andy) - 12mm lead sinker(it will be wearing different bands, much stronger)
> 
> View attachment 31549


Nice top row LVO! Looks like you're doing different ammo with each one?! That's awesome! Good luck man!!


----------



## LVO

I figured I'd add a little twist. May take me all summer!


----------



## M.J

BINGO!






















The slingshots, left to right:
Flatband Ergo- Gary's excellent "High-Grip" design. A great shooter!
TH Boardcut- Made by me, nothing special.
TH Speed Shooter- Honey Locust natural, Theratube Yellow bands
Chief AJ QuickPoint- Given to me by forum member "NaturalFork" a long time ago. Thanks, man! 107 bands.
Titanium Dankung- An extremely generous gift from Bob Fionda.


----------



## LVO

Rock on M_J!! Somehow I figured you'd be the first one!!

Great job!


----------



## Charles

Congratulations, MJ. Well done!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber

M_J said:


> BINGO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 002.JPG
> 
> The slingshots, left to right:
> Flatband Ergo- Gary's excellent "High-Grip" design. A great shooter!
> TH Boardcut- Made by me, nothing special.
> TH Speed Shooter- Honey Locust natural, Theratube Yellow bands
> Chief AJ QuickPoint- Given to me by forum member "NaturalFork" a long time ago. Thanks, man! 107 bands.
> Titanium Dankung- An extremely generous gift from Bob Fionda.


Gosh!!!! From the living room down the hall. Brave...

Congratulations on the BINGO 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip

Cool! You da man!


----------



## Btoon84

MJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You da man dude! :bowdown: Congratulations on being the 1st to get a bingo! Over the lamp... Down the hall... nothing but can! Good job dude. You should PM me your address so I can send you some ting :naughty: I'm hoping to have more attempts this weekend. I think I'll do what you did too. I was trying to line 5 cans up... Running out of cans! I'll totally just set one up for 5/5 on it. If you don't mind.... how many times (modest ballpark here).... how many times did you attempt your B-I-N-G-O?? No doubt you are a dang fine shooter! Hope this was a fun challenge for you : )


----------



## M.J

Thanks man! Glad you liked it 
I don't know if one can is any easier than five separate cans but you're right, it cuts down on wasted cans.
I took a few practice shots with each one and the successful video was my third attempt. Sure is fun!

Definately going for the "Blackout" as time permits :thumbsup:


----------



## M.J

Am I right in thinking that once a space has been covered it stays covered for future attempts at more BINGOs?

For example, the one I did yesterday went across a row, if I were to attempt another BINGO that went diaganal or up/down would I only need to shoot the other four slingshots in that row?

That seems to be how the little old ladies do it :iono:


----------



## lightgeoduck

M_J said:


> Am I right in thinking that once a space has been covered it stays covered for future attempts at more BINGOs?
> For example, the one I did yesterday went across a row, if I were to attempt another BINGO that went diaganal or up/down would I only need to shoot the other four slingshots in that row?
> That seems to be how the little old ladies do it :iono:


Ha, I didn't think it that way... This is BTOON's thing, but I interpreted it as the guidelines for up,across, and diagonal were mainly for making the card... To eliminate using one slingshot in all of one letter cat.

I would think that if you tried to fill all of the card at once, your thought would be cool, but if you make a separate video for each bingo, you will have some videos with only one or two shots...

In other words. 5/5 is the min requirement.

BUT, at least if people attempt this, that's all that matters


----------



## Rayshot

good shooting MJ. Switching cattys and band/tube sets is an interesting challenge. I am not sure I will get to this one. Time factor.

Wild Bill made what i think is a real interesting challenge we can keep in mind. He suggested it for the ECST. 5 different ammo sizes and they get handed to you at random and obviously hit a specified target from a specified distance.

In making it the same challenge for all. I think the ammo order should be randomly pre determined right before the challenge so you can't practice the order. Everybody shoots the same order of ammo size selected. Can you imagine going incrementally randomly from 1/4 to 5/8 steel?


----------



## LVO

LVO said:


> Here is my top row of BINGO.
> 
> B- Black Walnut from Pawpawsailor --- 3/8 steel
> 
> I- My first SS I made. - 9mm bullet
> 
> N-Oak natural from Dayhiker. square piece of steel, it was a guide block from band saw
> 
> G- Moosehunter from Adarondack Kyle - A nice rock
> 
> O-Overseas from AKM (Andy) - 12mm lead sinker(it will be wearing different bands, much stronger)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO.jpg


Man, this is HARD!!!!

I have really bitten off more than I can chew but I'm determined to get this done. I will run out of room on hard drive recording all my attempts!

4 of 5 (once) is my best so far. 3 is about average. 0 for 5 has happened more than I care to admit :wub:


----------



## lightgeoduck

LVO said:


> LVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my top row of BINGO.
> 
> B- Black Walnut from Pawpawsailor --- 3/8 steel
> 
> I- My first SS I made. - 9mm bullet
> 
> N-Oak natural from Dayhiker. square piece of steel, it was a guide block from band saw
> 
> G- Moosehunter from Adarondack Kyle - A nice rock
> 
> O-Overseas from AKM (Andy) - 12mm lead sinker(it will be wearing different bands, much stronger)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Man, this is HARD!!!!
> 
> I have really bitten off more than I can chew but I'm determined to get this done. I will run out of room on hard drive recording all my attempts!
> 
> 4 of 5 (once) is my best so far. 3 is about average. 0 for 5 has happened more than I care to admit :wub:
Click to expand...

Well I am still stuck with making my card  its the "I" that I am lacking... I managed to line up my first group for the 5/5 attempt..

LGD


----------



## Btoon84

M_J said:


> Am I right in thinking that once a space has been covered it stays covered for future attempts at more BINGOs?
> For example, the one I did yesterday went across a row, if I were to attempt another BINGO that went diaganal or up/down would I only need to shoot the other four slingshots in that row?
> That seems to be how the little old ladies do it :iono:


Hm, I know true old lady bingo is like that. For one sitting. But if it's gonna be seperate attempts, you basically get your row of 5 each time. No easy outs here sorry : P pretty much LGD nailed it. And to LVO, I'm in the same boat. I'm filling my camera so quick with failed attempts! Very little storage space. Having to attempt, delete. Attempt. Delete. Very crappy. BUT!!! We'll get it! And great idea on different ammo too guys, you can use whatever ammo you want. I use marbles just cause that's what I have most. If you want to switch it up every shot more power to yas!


----------



## lightgeoduck

ok, i made my first attempt, i will build my card as i have time, and it will comply with the requirements









B yo slingshot

I not a full selfmade,but i worked hard on the handle and attachment

N Dayhyker natural

G Mj spanish tab

O australian Raiper slingshot secret santa

i tried setting up five cans, but my "range" had them too close, so when i hit one 2 would fall ( frustrating )






lgd


----------



## Charles

Congratulations, LGD! You did it!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## leon13

i love this forum  thanks a lot


----------



## Btoon84

LGD! You did it!!!!!!!! :bowdown: I'm really thinking about doing a 1 can with a backstop thing. We'll see what happens this weekend! But, once again, let me say good shooting dude. It's not easy that's for sure!


----------



## M.J

Nice job, Duck!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Thanks, guys.

Btoon, it does take a lot of concentration( for me at least)... Yeah, I don't think the one hanging can gives one an advantage, since one is moving around and switching different set ups anyway... However, it's nice not having to worry about resetting a can, and not losing ammo is another plus..

LGD


----------



## Arturito

Congrats to the BINGO'ers, I am no in but this thread is amusing (thanks Btoon84!) ... when I switch ss's takes me some shoots to start hitting, doing in one shoot and changing frames and rubber and get 5 consecutive hits is awesome !!!


----------



## Quercusuber

Awesome shooting from LGD!!!

Seeing his BINGO, I was under the impression that the shooting distance was even longer than the 10 m required!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## lightgeoduck

Quercusuber said:


> Awesome shooting from LGD!!!
> 
> Seeing his BINGO, I was under the impression that the shooting distance was even longer than the 10 m required!!
> 
> Cheers ...Q


HA, Thanks Q, well I can tell you the camera was farther than 10m .. You are right though, I was farther than 10m from the target, the tape measurer's ZERO doesn't start at the anchor.. but its only about 1.5 ft off from the target 

LGD


----------



## Btoon84

You da man ducky. And MJ too. So far you two.... are the men :king:


----------



## lightgeoduck

Btoon84 said:


> You da man ducky. And MJ too. So far you two.... are the men :king:


The phrasing of that has put me at a loss of words, How does one choose which of the dozens of responses to that.. I am having a humor brainoverload. 

I will just respond with "Thanks" and leave it at that 

LGD


----------



## Btoon84

LGD, ata loss for words?!?! Let it be documented here and now folks  You saw it here first!


----------



## Rayshot

LGD for the B-I-N-G-O !!!!


----------



## Beanflip

Bingo!


----------



## lightgeoduck

I knew the time would come. Grats,Bean!


----------



## Btoon84

Well I finally did it! Boardcuts category BINGO!!!!!!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Nice, and sporting Floyd too! Welcome to the club, that you ironically founded 

LGD


----------



## Btoon84

Beanflip said:


> Bingo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0530.JPG


congrats beanflip!!!!!!!!! You made that look easy bro! way to go man :wave:


----------



## lightgeoduck

Oh I forgot to mention... Anyone ever tell you, that you have a voice for radio?


----------



## Btoon84

lightgeoduck said:


> Nice, and sporting Floyd too! Welcome to the club, that you ironically founded
> 
> LGD


lol thanks man! that was fun! i'm glad I finally got it, was starting to give me nightmares! uke:


----------



## LVO

Great shooting beanflip and Btoon!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Congratulations! You guys rock.


----------



## Beanflip

B I N G O and Btoon was his name O!


----------



## Quercusuber

Btoon84 said:


> Well I finally did it! Boardcuts category BINGO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6066.jpg


Awesome shooting and congratulations on the BINGO!!!!!  You guys make it look so easy!!! Today was rehearsing time to me...I got a lot to practice 

By the way, "Darkside" is a great album!!!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84

Q! I was hoping you'd be posting your bingo today! I felt it.... I wish I could have compiled the "takes" of me missing on the 4th and 5th shots.... my camera only holds about 2minutes of video right now, so i had to delete failed attempts.... but it would have been funny to see. we would have had to rate it R though  good luck to you buddy! i know you'll get it.


----------



## Beanflip

You can do it Q!


----------



## Quercusuber

Beanflip said:


> You can do it Q!





Btoon84 said:


> Q! I was hoping you'd be posting your bingo today! I felt it.... I wish I could have compiled the "takes" of me missing on the 4th and 5th shots.... my camera only holds about 2minutes of video right now, so i had to delete failed attempts.... but it would have been funny to see. we would have had to rate it R though  good luck to you buddy! i know you'll get it.


Thanks for the encouragement, dudes!! 

...A possible line-up for my BINGO:









*B* (Boardcut "The Reaver", a recent acquired slingshot, very good!)

*I *(The "Tocca Gap" slingshot, made by me!)

*N* (Natural slingshot in cork oak "Eco")

*G* (The "Oak Hybrid", given to me by a friend named Btoon ...anyone knows this guy??)

*O* (The "Alloy Ergo" slingshot, all the way from UK, by my friend Reecemurg)


----------



## Beanflip

Sweet line up! How do you like the Alloy? And that photo will make an awesome desktop background.


----------



## Btoon84

Sweet lineup buddy! Those shooters are all awesome!! Good luck Qmius Maximus. And PS , I'm in love with that cross section you photographed those on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhh!


----------



## Quercusuber

Beanflip said:


> Sweet line up! How do you like the Alloy? And that photo will make an awesome desktop background.





Btoon84 said:


> Sweet lineup buddy! Those shooters are all awesome!! Good luck Qmius Maximus. And PS , I'm in love with that cross section you photographed those on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhh!


Thank you my friends!!! 

Beanflip, the alloy is a great shooter. Not so difficult to aim. Nevertheless, is made from metal and sometimes, in the winter, is a nasty one to hold 

Btoon, the emperor, that cross section is probably pine or fir. The photo was taken in the forest which I go to practice with my slingshots. Lovely place!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip

Top row BINGO! Start at 1:15 to skip the fail and see the success.


----------



## Beanflip

Center row horizontal is next.


----------



## Beanflip

Here it is


----------



## Arturito

Good shooting Beanflip, congratulations, 2 BINGOS !!! I know that this challenge is really hard ! ... thumbs up!


----------



## Beanflip

Next up: bottom horizontal row. TTF, Bullseye, Cedar natural, Henry Natural, and eBay DK style. This is my fourth bingo.


----------



## M.J

Nice job, man!
Goin' for the Blackout :thumbsup:


----------



## Btoon84

dang beanflipster! I see you've been busy!!!!!!!!!! NICE SHOOTING DUDE! you make it look effortless, well, mostly effortless  I think we have some catching up to do. I'll see about knocking out another bingo today or tomorrow. I'm curious. what does everyone think a "blackout" consists of, since it appears that beantastic is on his way to darkness.... I don't know if it was made completely clear in the beginning. I mean, you could say you need ALL horizontal and vertical lines, plus 2 diagonals... that would yield the most combinations of slingshots and it would mean 12 bingos were needed for a blackout. I can see where this could be a little excessive. So, what do you guys think? AND once again, strong work Sir Beanflipington the Great.


----------



## Beanflip

Thank you Bingo Master.  It's a fun challenge that is attainable. (Without making you totally nuts.  )


----------



## Beanflip

Two words. BINGO BADGES. ?


----------



## Btoon84

right?! I'm not very skilled in making things like that. I've never been sure how these guys make those things... but i agree that something might be cool. However, I don't think enough ppl are doing bingo for there to be a widespread movement for badges.


----------



## Beanflip

BUMP!






Like Mr. Walken, I got a fever. And the only prescription,is more bingo!

Give it a try guys. I would love to see it!


----------



## Beanflip

Bingo!


----------



## Rayshot

@ Beanflip, yeeaaah buddy!


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks Ray.

Here's the next one. 
Horizontal black


----------



## Btoon84

Beanflip, you're awesome dude! Nice shooting! MJ may have got the first one, but you are proving to be the BINGO MASTER! Very cool man! Be sure to get back to me on that trade buddy :king:



Beanflip said:


> Thanks Ray. Here's the next one.  Horizontal black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1368063231.410329.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1368063268.004267.jpg


----------



## bullseyeben!

Good shooting BF! Like your choices of slingshots too 
Hope to have a crack myself over the wknd..


----------



## Quercusuber

Beanflip said:


> Thanks Ray. Here's the next one.  Horizontal black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1368063231.410329.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1368063268.004267.jpg


Awesome Beanflip!!! You are a terrific shot 

Not easy to focus on different slingshots. And I like your style, clean and fast!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip

Bingo! The self made or I row.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Beanflip is going all the way with a bean flippin' bingo blingin' blackout! B. anic:


----------



## Beanflip

quarterinmynose said:


> Beanflip is going all the way with a bean flippin' bingo blingin' blackout! B. anic:


You know it bud!


----------



## Beanflip

The naturals.


----------



## Btoon84

Changing name to Beanflip Bingo.  Great shooting man!


----------



## Beanflip

Bump!

Anybody else want to play?


----------

